# Job Opportunities w/o non-German speakers in Financial Markets



## mpandya (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi all,

I have been recently offered a role in Frankfurt for a year. My wife would also join me to Frankfurt but both of us don't speak any German. Whilst we would take some classes to learn the local language, I am not sure if we would be able to grasp much in a year.

So the question (on behalf of my wife) is, how receptive is Frankfurt in terms of providing job opportunities to non-German speakers? She currently works in Treasury (with approx 10 years of exp) in Sydney.

Any advise/guidance would be extremely appreciated.

Thanks


----------

